# snow-way on Land Rover Discovery



## xoo00oox (Dec 3, 2010)

HI guys, new to this site. I bought a used plow set-up (7'6" Snow-way) from a Dodge Dakota and am mounting it on my '03 Discovery. I have the mounts all made and tested lifting and turning and down pressure. After getting a set of coil helper springs it looks like its good to go. 
The plow is a clear polly type, the plow set-up has no lights or brackets for them, looks like it never did. I think I remember seeing a few trucks driving around in the early '90's with no lights. Is this just suposed to use the trucks head lights and shine thru the blade? 
I own a European auto repair shop and customer's always asked my what I am doing driving a Dodge when I plow with my Ram 2500 (9 foot Western Uni-mount). The Land Rover matches my shop better.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Neat set up. Pictures please. The lights will shine over the blade while plowing and though it while traveling. The biggest concern is other people seeing you, in particular your turn signals when you are carrying a raised blade. I would be sure to use a deflector so you do not have throw over covering your truck lights. The poly tends to act as a diffuser and shortens visibility.

How the police view you is another thing entirely. Each officer seems to make his own decision on your legality. I think if you primarily do your own business, travel during the day whenever possible and use whatever warning beacon is legal in your area it should be fine. This is strictly my opinion and I assume no liability.


----------



## xoo00oox (Dec 3, 2010)

I will post pictures after I finish painting the frame and mount. It's in good shape but rusty. Am I correct in thinking that these where sold and used without ever having a light set up? I am getting a new piece of lexan for it so it will be nice and clear again. 
I will be using it during dark hours as I need to plow my house and shop 17 miles away and usually get to the shop around 5:30am and leave at 5:00pm. Does anyone else not use plow lights? It seems like it would not light the road very well.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I have a number of customers that don't use lights. Yes at one time lights were an option.

Check out prices on lexen 888-448-2464


----------



## xoo00oox (Dec 3, 2010)

The Rover is working out great. We had 24" fall in the northeast and I had to do two long driveways and my shop lot and the lot next to my shop. I had never used a plow with down pressure before and love it. The truck is much easier to maneuver than my Dodge. 
I have been paying more attention to other plow trucks and have seen a few others without lights. So far I don't miss them.


----------

